
The Peculiar Math That Could Underlie the Laws of Nature - aaronbrethorst
https://www.wired.com/story/the-peculiar-math-that-could-underlie-the-laws-of-nature/
======
gus_massa
> _quaternions underlying Albert Einstein’s special theory of relativity_

I never heard that. Wikipedia has a paragraph about it, but I'm not convinced.
Do anyone has a good link about the use of quaternions in SR?

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17575585](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17575585)

------
phillipesscrr
8 dimensional symmetry as the fundamental underpinning of the universe is
quite beautiful. I hope this is the beginning of a real G.U.T.

